# Electrical Goods



## Caty0508 (Oct 15, 2008)

We are just planning our move out to Dubai.

Will our UK Televisions, computers etc work ok and do we need a special plug adapter?

Many Thanks
Caty


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All your UK electrical items will be fully compatible with UAE systems. No special plugs or adaptors required.

-


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

what about appliances from Australia?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

They will work here- just need an adapter, as Oz has 3 pin appliances, and most plugs here are 2 pin


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> They will work here- just need an adapter, as Oz has 3 pin appliances, and most plugs here are 2 pin


Do you not mean the other way around? 

You will find the definitive answer in the sticky below:

(http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...w-about-dubai-please-read-before-posting.html)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No- Our plugs in Oz are a different shape than the 3 pins found here, so need an adapter.
They are set at a 30 deg angle



Lots of electrical appliances we have bought here are 2 pin, and need an adapter.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> No- Our plugs in Oz are a different shape than the 3 pins found here, so need an adapter.
> They are set at a 30 deg angle
> 
> 
> ...


I think we've both misunderstood one another 

The wall sockets here are standard 3 pin UK sockets and run on standard UK voltage. If you bring any appliance from the UK it will work without the need for an adaptor.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think we've both misunderstood one another
> 
> The wall sockets here are standard 3 pin UK sockets and run on standard UK voltage. If you bring any appliance from the UK it will work without the need for an adaptor.


I think we may have misunderstood each other.
Perhaps I should have put Liquid8urns question in my answer, as it was him (?) I was answering re: his query about Aussie electricals.


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Afternoon.

Can I get three pin(in the wall) to 2 pin adaptors over there. All my stuff is continental 2 pin. I've just found an old shaving plug, but cant get those here(spain).

Also, when I bring my laptop thru customs, do they start it up and check for all the stuff they dont want you to have? 

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

grandesigner said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Can I get three pin(in the wall) to 2 pin adaptors over there. All my stuff is continental 2 pin. I've just found an old shaving plug, but cant get those here(spain).
> 
> ...


Adaptors are readily available and are cheap. We all have loads as despite sockets being 3 pin, most electrical goods for sale come with a two pin plug. 

Customs rarely check laptops, but assume that they might.

-


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Customs rarely check laptops, but assume that they might.

-[/QUOTE]

Very wise,Thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

grandesigner said:


> Customs rarely check laptops, but assume that they might.
> 
> -


Very wise,Thanks[/QUOTE]

(SNIP)

http://www.onlinesecurityauthority....out-encryption-and-making-your-system-secure/

Added a different link now, hopefully this does not offend the Mods


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

When you say 'they check laptops', what exactly do they do? I've been travelling for years with my laptop (twice through the UAE), never checked except under the x-rays... isn't there a privacy of data law?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> When you say 'they check laptops', what exactly do they do? I've been travelling for years with my laptop (twice through the UAE), never checked except under the x-rays... isn't there a privacy of data law?


This is the UAE. The Government can do pretty much what it likes. No democracy here.

There is always the possiblilty that customs officials can go through the data stored on your laptop if they think you may have data that is inconsistant with the social and moral values of the UAE.

-


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba.


----------

